# I think i have IBS



## 19972 (May 24, 2006)

I am considering doing a self diagnosis because I can't get any help from doctors. I frequently suffer from bloating, gas, and bad cramps (especially around my menustration). Last night I had stomach cramps, excrutiating for 6 hours so I went to the ER thinking it might be my ovaries or appendix. Well, it wasn't either one but the doctor could not explain my pain and just sent me home. I am sick of the stomach pains. I might mention it also felt like I was going to have a bowel movement but never had one. The doctor just gave me an anticholinergic, which helped, but this morning I passes some gas and started feeling much better. Is there any over the counter medecine that works well for gas? Also, if this sounds like IBS, what are some homepathic remedies, diet ,etc that might help me. I can't keep going to doctors. I don't have insurance and my ER visit after my cat scan is going to trun around $2000. And I didn't even get an explanation as to what was causing my pain. Please help.


----------



## 20230 (May 24, 2006)

My symptoms are similar to yours. Until recently, it only occured around the time of my period. It's now been occurring consistently for multiple weeks. I have my first dr. appt. tomorrow. We'll see what they say as far as diagnosis.I have found that Gas-X REALLY helps relieve gas pain.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the board. A lot of women expierence the same things you do. My ibs is always worse around my period time. Try a heating pad and some hot peppermint tea, they can work wonders. Sit back relax and breathe in and out that helps too. Hang in there.


----------



## 16608 (Mar 30, 2006)

Definitely a heating pad & tea are friends to keep handy. My IBS tended to flare up when I got regular periods. Now it just appears when it feels like it (I'm in menopause). The pain can be very scary, but, if you've been checked out medically know that it DOES go away esp if you have relief passing gas. Try some gentle belly massages too for trapped gas -- while prone, with feet flat on the floor, if you do a little pelvic tilt it seems things shift easier. Unfortunately gas has to come out at the bottom of the digestive tract and gas also rises, so, we get that stuck feeling. Putting your body in that position can help. (sometimes on elbows & knees also helps) There are many different symptoms of IBS and many different triggers and you have to figure out what yours are. Can be dietary, stress-related, environmental, allergies, etc. It's a process but there's lots of good info on the internet. Definitely get a diagnosis first so you know nothing else is going on, that's where we all have to start.


----------

